# Liquid Peptides - Subvert Depth products



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I ordered and applied my first app of the Depth10+ product and was looking to find info on compatibility, etc. How are you all using this product? Can/should it be tank mixed with PGRs? HA?? Fungicides?? Is there an ideal ph for the spray mix??

The label does not specify anything other than dosage.


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

I used some Saturday (Depth 10+) . Mixed with PGR also sprayed 2 days after (Thursday) Tenacity application. I'll let you know how it goes. So far yesterday we had a 70F day and the grass looked like it was loving the applications and weeds started turning white as supposed to. The Depth 10 product has a little nitrogen so I'm assuming that helped with growth a little, but its more or less for the root system with the peptides.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

What rate did you spray at?


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

corneliani said:


> What rate did you spray at?


Depth 10+ was at 1.5oz/k


----------



## mike_b (Mar 29, 2020)

Please post results. I have also been interested in Harrell's Amino Pro V which supposedly has peptides as well.


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

I'll pull up a sample of roots at the end of the season, ill also pull a control this week and compare


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Jgourley124 said:


> I'll pull up a sample of roots at the end of the season, ill also pull a control this week and compare


What's your impression on the subvert depth 10? I know it's only been a few weeks but have you pulled and roots to see if the mass has increased any or Turf appearance in general?


----------



## Jgourley124 (Feb 21, 2019)

FedDawg555 said:


> Jgourley124 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll pull up a sample of roots at the end of the season, ill also pull a control this week and compare
> ...


It's hard to see any root growth in a couple weeks. I did pull up a sample as a control with a photo and will pull up a sample at the end of the season in the same spot to see results. As far as appearance, I cant point Depth10 as a result of better appearance as this product isn't my primary source of nutrients. I use this along with Carbon X (old formula without peptides) and OceanGro.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Jgourley124 said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> > Jgourley124 said:
> ...


I've got some weak areas due to shallow roots. Really trying this year to drive that areas roots down by addressing the soil. I did Xsoil application few weeks back and have some carbon X, with peptides, ready to go down this week.

So the addition of Subvert is an interesting product for my needs. 
Quick question on your CarbonX applications are you watering it in after or just waiting for rain to handle it? I'm just applying bag rate and will be the first application with this product.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@FedDawg555 if you want to try some I ordered 2-gallons of it & could share. Lmk.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Here's info on mixing compatibility:


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

corneliani said:


> @FedDawg555 if you want to try some I ordered 2-gallons of it & could share. Lmk.


Appreciate it...I'll let ya know.


----------



## Cedymac (Mar 24, 2019)

I just ordered 2 gallons of depth MFT can't wait to try it out. A few of my buddies have tried depth 10 and depth 10+ they told me I should get this one instead. 
DEPTH MFT is a specialty foliar fertilizer with high concentrations of the root hair promoting peptide, plant available amino acids, and fully chelated micronutrients for unsurpassed biostimulant action and color.

DEPTH MFT is perfect for applications designed to maximize color in difficult environmental conditions,

DEPTH MFT is ideal as part of a tank mix to prevent or recover from periods of stress


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

hmm...that is interesting! I'm dealing with some struggling grass due to mites and nematodes, high phosphorous locking up minerals, etc. Foliar might be a good way to bypass some of the root issues.
Nevermind....given it is less than 1 oz per thousand square feet, and I have less than 4K of yard, two gallons worth, at over $300, is more of an investment than I'm willing to make, lol.

Maybe a candidate for a group buy in Marketplace? IN the meantime, I've got some 8-1-8 XGRN (for front yard) and 8-24-4 XST (for new sod in back), both infused with the same peptides from Subvert, so that will have to do.


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

ktgrok said:


> two gallons worth, at over $300, is more of an investment than I'm willing to make, lol.


Where are you seeing that price for the 2x1 Gallons? I see 2 Gallons at $130 and 5 gallons at $315?


----------



## guapo187 (May 23, 2018)

So I had a major brain fart when applying Depth 10+ this morning. I calculated the amount I needed for my entire yard, 25oz at 2oz/k, and sprayed the entire amount on just my front yard which is ~5k sqft. So if my math is correct (this time) I ended up putting down 5oz/k.

@thegrassfactor Did I just kill my lawn? Should I run my sprinklers for the next 24 hours straight to wash it away??? Any advice?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would mow. Too much peptides can over stimulate the plants. It is Bermuda, so it is hard to kill.


----------



## guapo187 (May 23, 2018)

That's good advice thanks! Time to be reminded of what a scalped lawn looks like...


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Matt's advice to me was Less is More. I've sprayed my fescue at the 0.75-1.5oz rate every few weeks, as time allowed, and am switching to my Bermuda portion at 1.5oz+.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

guapo187 said:


> So I had a major brain fart when applying Depth 10+ this morning. I calculated the amount I needed for my entire yard, 25oz at 2oz/k, and sprayed the entire amount on just my front yard which is ~5k sqft. So if my math is correct (this time) I ended up putting down 5oz/k.
> 
> @thegrassfactor Did I just kill my lawn? Should I run my sprinklers for the next 24 hours straight to wash it away??? Any advice?


Well when your Bermuda turns into this you know you over peptide it....lol
Seriously....I don't know...but I think it will be ok, it's Bermuda.
I spray Depth 10+ at 3oz per 1000 every 30 days. Not one single issue if that makes you feel kinda better.


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

guapo187 said:


> So I had a major brain fart when applying Depth 10+ this morning. I calculated the amount I needed for my entire yard, 25oz at 2oz/k, and sprayed the entire amount on just my front yard which is ~5k sqft. So if my math is correct (this time) I ended up putting down 5oz/k.
> 
> @thegrassfactor Did I just kill my lawn? Should I run my sprinklers for the next 24 hours straight to wash it away??? Any advice?


No, there is a fudgefactor factored in because of situations like this


----------



## crstude (Jun 21, 2019)

Would it be dumb to rotate a depth 10 with RGS alternating? Or just stick to one or the other?


----------



## Tomk (Jul 22, 2020)

How have the results been with the Subvert? Are you applying with a backpack or hand help pump sprayer or with a hose end sprayer?


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I just pulled a sample to check the root development on my KBG front yard. I was applying Depth10+ starting out and switched to MFT and FFF in May. My first app was one ounce of MFT and FFF per M and then I have done two apps of MFT at 3oz/M. Here are the picks of the roots.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice Im going to order some of those chemicals this fall.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Ordered some depth 10 a week ago but still no shipping notification.


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Reel Low Dad said:


> I just pulled a sample to check the root development on my KBG front yard. I was applying Depth10+ starting out and switched to MFT and FFF in May. My first app was one ounce of MFT and FFF per M and then I have done two apps of MFT at 3oz/M. Here are the picks of the roots.


Damn, That's pretty impressive.


----------

